# Tappan 15&16th



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Fished a shallow flat sat. morning only got a few small bass from 7 to 10a.m. called it a day. On sunday mornin decided to give the overpass a try again from 7 to 9 a.m. not a bite. Guys on the boats using blade baits only picked up a few crappie and white bass. Went back to the flat and caught quite a few large and smallmouth bass. Some were nice keepers and finally a 5.25# saugeye and then another big flathead 42" and 35#. shortly after landing him at last a huge saugeye, well not sure if he saw me or the bank but he wanted no part of it and the dragg started screamin a few seconds later and he was gone.......another big one got away....lol all in all a good day. JUst wish them saugeye would get more concentrated. Try it again on tues.
Brian


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

what baits were you using for the cats and eyes? great catches!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was 3 to 5 inch chubs and suckers. What ever the creeks provide usually.
Brian


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

How are you getting them? Are you using a minnow trap? Seine? Cast Net?


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i fish for most my chubs and use traps for suckers and whatever else gets in there snakes, crawdads etc. Hard to seine by yourself those bigones swim faster than i can push a seine net...lol
Brian


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

where can i find one of these traps? and how do you fish for the chubs? i fish the hocking river and surrounding lakes, so there are a lot of feeder creeks with some deep holes that hold a lot of baitfish. any suggestions?


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well as far as the traps go the walmart in new phila has them and coshocton too...think ive seen um in some bait shops......im sure u could order online frabill makes most ive seen...as for fishing for chubs been doing that since i was about 5 lol.....nowadays i just use a small hook and a float and meal worms seems to cetch the most, just about any creek that has life in it has chubs,,,,,,alot of work in it. youll need an airator for keep"n them alive..i just use an aquarium one for at home and a portable tire compressor for the trip.....when u have that many big minnies in a bucket they will die fast without oxygen. Just remember when your using a big bait u got to let them run with it or u will just be feeding the fish...spent 5 hrs out today and not a single fish lots of bites but no hookups...well hope this helps ya.
Brian


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Brian, that wasn't you that we trolled past (in a big white boat) yesterday morning about 1015 was it?

Andrew


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice saugeye!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That Saugeye looks huge!! how long was it? Great job!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

OU-Pilot
If you catch a few chubs, make sure you cover the top of whatever you are keeping them in. Otherwise you will find them all over the floor dried out the next morning. Those things jump.
I use a single kernal of corn on a small hook in many of the small streams in my area to catch them.
As hewhofishes says:


> just about any creek that has life in it has chubs,,,,,,


I agree. Little creeks big enough to jump over have them.

Nice fish you been posting hewhofishes!


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well the saugeye was alittle over 22" and weighed 5.25#. I hada bad surgury last year wich left me with a whole in my neck so boats r off limits for now. I did see the big white boat u mentioned...did u do any good...must of been small fish were i was at lots of bites just no hook ups....maybe fri.
Brian


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> OU-Pilot
> If you catch a few chubs, make sure you cover the top of whatever you are keeping them in. Otherwise you will find them all over the floor dried out the next morning. Those things jump.
> I use a single kernal of corn on a small hook in many of the small streams in my area to catch them.
> As hewhofishes says:
> ...


what size hook are you using for the chubs? size 12? 16?


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think im using 16 bought them so long ago not sure...u could use bigger im sure just make sure shank is long enough to get ahold of. I know some guys file the barbs off so they can get them off faster. In a good creek chub spot i expect to bring one in almost every cast. they r real good hitters.more than a couple minutes go by without gettin a hit i move to the next spot.. usually have no problem catchin a 100 in a hr. hr. and a half tops. And by fishing for them keep only the size u want .
Brian


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

No we didnt do any good. We trolled for awhile and casted the shore line foe awhile. Only managed a nice lm and a small wb. Tons of marks on the finder, both huge bait balls and lots of fish. Hope this cooler weather turns them on.

Andrew


----------



## hewhofishes68 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well im gonna give it a try again on friday morn'n if it isnt raining too hard. I'm hopin this rain and cooler temps get them going. normally ive filled my freezer with fall saugeye by now. ive only caught 5 so far and lost 4 that ive seen and know were saugeye. worst fall on record for me at tappan minus the big flatheads.ill report how i do
Brian


----------

